# His arrival



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

.


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

All praise the mural cat!!! 🙀🙏


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

Relatable 😂


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

Mosi said:


> I thought it was pretty funny.


I found it pretty funny too! And the cat looks like Loreta's babies 😹


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

lol, Mosi! Love The Arrival!


----------

